# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الخلويات وبرامجها >  XE Currency لمعرفة أسعار العملات للأندرويد

## لهلوبة الشرق

*XE Currency*



























onvert every world currency with the XE Currency App – Free Edition. It   offers live proprietary currency rates and charts, and even stores the   last updated rates so it works when the Internet doesn't. This   easy-to-use currency calculator has received over 20 million downloads,   making it the most popular foreign exchange app on the market. It has   been featured by the BBC, the LA Times, CNN, and The Travel Channel!






*حمل من هنا*

----------

